# information and opinions record calvert Stevens CS88



## markturner (23 May 2011)

Hi guys, can any of the resident plane gurus give me their opinions on the above plane? I just got one at what i think is a pretty good price ( £200) mint in the box with certificate. Obviously I intend fully to use it, it looks like a very nicely made bit of kit. A quick search here did not turn up much info, just a few mentions in some threads, but one did say that they were all unuseable due to a casting fault? Surely not ? 

Anyone here own one and have any fettling tips? 

PS, as you can see, I am well on my way down the slope, gathering speed rapidly and dont seem to be able to stop... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 May 2011)

I believe that they tended to have a problem with the soles not being very flat so that would be worth checking. Rob (Woodbloke) used to have one which he fettled and managed to get working well. He will no doubt chip in and give some first-hand advice.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (24 May 2011)

Paul Chapman":3l7qnh0y said:


> I believe that they tended to have a problem with the soles not being very flat so that would be worth checking. Rob (Woodbloke) used to have one which he fettled and managed to get working well. He will no doubt chip in and give some first-hand advice.
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul


Yup, I used to have one of those some years ago. In theory, they should have been one of the best commercially made planes out there...in theory! There was a diabolical casting fault though in the sole in that there was a high spot (around .5mm) directly behind the mouth (just where you don't want it) :shock: I suggest you put a steel rule across the sole to check, you never know, you might have a good'n, but I saw two (one of which was mine) that were unusable - Rob


----------



## bugbear (24 May 2011)

woodbloke":3veov1i0 said:


> Yup, I used to have one of those some years ago. In theory, they should have been one of the best commercially made planes out there...in theory! There was a diabolical casting fault though in the sole in that there was a high spot (around .5mm) directly behind the mouth (just where you don't want it) :shock: I suggest you put a steel rule across the sole to check, you never know, you might have a good'n, but I saw two (one of which was mine) that were unusable - Rob



Of course, flattening the sole of a cast iron plane is quite doable. Such an expensive tool shouldn't need it, but it's too late to worry about that.

These do tend to turn up in very good nick, which means either they were all unusable, or a lot of people bought them as shelf-ornaments or investments.

Edit; the original adverts claim the sole is CNC machined to +- 1.5 thou, and the sides are at 90 +- 5 minutes *

If the bump is consistently there, it sounds like the casting is a post machining movement, and that the raw casting needed more seasoning and/or heat treatment to get the stresses out.

BugBear

* for anyone that uses a #4 1/2 on a shooting board, presumably.


----------



## dunbarhamlin (24 May 2011)

Yep, mine had the same fault. Didn't take long to sort. Not fond of the Norris adjuster (which absolutely can't be used on the fly - stiff as hell unless cap loosened - any fettling tips here?), but otherwise good, and racing green to boot.


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 May 2011)

dunbarhamlin":173faiuh said:


> Not fond of the Norris adjuster (which absolutely can't be used on the fly - stiff as hell unless cap loosened - any fettling tips here?).



I think they should have fitted a lever cap with a screw rather than a lever (Rob modified his one by doing away with the lever and fitting a screw). With a Norris adjuster, you really need to loosen the lever cap before adjusting the depth of cut in order to avoid damaging the thread on the adjuster - that's not really practical with a lever because releasing it loosens the lever cap too much.

Maybe Rob has a photo of his old Calvert Stevens so that you can see how he modified his :-k 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## dunbarhamlin (24 May 2011)

Ooh, good thinking. Ages since I needed any more tools - looks like I need taps


----------



## woodbloke (24 May 2011)

Paul Chapman":zffoogu4 said:


> With a Norris adjuster, you really need to loosen the lever cap before adjusting the depth of cut in order to avoid damaging the thread on the adjuster - that's not really practical with a lever because releasing it loosens the lever cap too much.
> 
> Maybe Rob has a photo of his old Calvert Stevens so that you can see how he modified his :-k
> 
> ...


Herewith a pic of the CS 88 with my Norris A1 panel plane (which _may_ be up for sale soon)...







I cut off the lever and found a suitable brass knob (I think from a new Record No4) after which I brazed some brass over the offending 'ole, then drilled and tapped for a smaller brass bolt to act as the fulcrum. Note also that a LN iron drops straight in.
As a matter of interest, Norris adjusters should never be twiddled with the full pressure on the lever cap as it causes the adjuster to break. Always slacken it off, which is why I changed the arrangement for the lever cap. This is why it's a seriously bad mistake to buy a Norris 'sight unseen' if you intend to have it as a 'user' as they tend to be adjusted _without_ slackening off the lever cap - Rob


----------



## jimi43 (24 May 2011)

> Herewith a pic of the CS 88 with my Norris A1 panel plane (which may be up for sale soon)..



May I have first dibs Rob?

I probably won't be able to afford it but if you could let me know how much roughly I could start saving! :mrgreen: 

Jim


----------



## bugbear (24 May 2011)

jimi43":3500mrnd said:


> > Herewith a pic of the CS 88 with my Norris A1 panel plane (which may be up for sale soon)..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably won't be "car boot at 5 AM pricing" 

BugBear


----------



## jimi43 (24 May 2011)

bugbear":2fao2oe0 said:


> jimi43":2fao2oe0 said:
> 
> 
> > > Herewith a pic of the CS 88 with my Norris A1 panel plane (which may be up for sale soon)..
> ...




HA! Now if we could get Rob to do a bootfair...I could barter! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Jim


----------



## woodbloke (24 May 2011)

jimi43":1px8csqg said:


> May I have first dibs Rob?
> 
> I probably won't be able to afford it but if you could let me know how much roughly I could start saving! :mrgreen:
> 
> Jim


Absolutely Jimi, but it won't (as BB pointed out) be a 'bootfair bargin' but reasonable market price at the time of sale, though I haven't a scoobies what the 'reasonable market price' is - rob


----------



## dunbarhamlin (24 May 2011)

Remember the panel plane - definitely worth a camel, two goats and some small change (2 or 3 wives perhaps.)


----------



## jimi43 (24 May 2011)

woodbloke":k27f8n06 said:


> jimi43":k27f8n06 said:
> 
> 
> > May I have first dibs Rob?
> ...



Would you consider taking the missus in part-exchange.

Low mileage...only used for short trips to the shops...lets you assemble belt sanders on the kitchen table and lifts cast iron castings....? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Jim


----------



## woodbloke (24 May 2011)

jimi43":2saw7ggn said:


> Would you consider taking the missus in part-exchange.
> 
> Low mileage...only used for short trips to the shops...lets you assemble belt sanders on the kitchen table and lifts cast iron castings....? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Jim


...only if she knows how to cook a decent pork roast and I get choco brownies each week :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Vann (24 May 2011)

jimi43":3gdydxed said:


> Would you consider taking the missus in part-exchange?


I can see a divorce coming on - if your missus sees this. 

Better change your password.... [-o< :lol: 

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## markturner (29 May 2011)

Hi guys, I picked up the plane yesterday, it needed a bit of lovin, after an hour or so of polishing and waxing and some french polish on the handles, it looks the nuts. Its certainly never been used. I have carefully checked the sole with a straight edge and cant see any problems as described earlier in the thread, which is a relief! 

I am going to take it to the workshop this morning and give it a workout. Its very heavy and feels fantastic in the hand. Will report later!

cheers, Mark


----------



## bugbear (31 May 2011)

markturner":21mn95uj said:


> Hi guys, I picked up the plane yesterday, it needed a bit of lovin, after an hour or so of polishing and waxing and some french polish on the handles, it looks the nuts. Its certainly never been used. I have carefully checked the sole with a straight edge and cant see any problems as described earlier in the thread, which is a relief!
> 
> I am going to take it to the workshop this morning and give it a workout. Its very heavy and feels fantastic in the hand. Will report later!
> 
> cheers, Mark



(cough) report keenly awaited!

BugBear


----------

